# Guess how long i can hold my breath



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

About 10 seconds lol, really. I went spearfishing for the first time over the weekend and now i'm dreaming about it. So, i live in a hotel mon-fri because of work and the hotel has a pool. I'm going to start practicing and try to build up my lung capacity. Anyone have any tips/tricks? And i'll be looking for gear sooner or later
thanks!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

If you smoke or over eat stop. Cardiovascular exercise and some pool practice should help if you are healthy. Age is also a factor. Work at it.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

You can work on it out of water... while laying in bed, relax.... on an empty stomach or at least not full, you will get best holds... relax and take a deep breath 3 times... on the 3 time hold your breath and time yourself... then wait 5 to 10 minutes, and repeat... Do this 10 times a day while passing time, and you can increase your holds from 1 minute to nearly 3 minutes in a few weeks... as long as you don't smoke. Each time write your hold times and compare.... if you hold for 1:30... set next goal for 1:45... and so on... set goals to really push yourself. Which is easier out of water... then after 1 week, try in water also... just be safe. Have a buddy spot you to keep safe from blackout.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Learn the dangers of free diving. Too many people die every year because they don't realize the signs and symptoms of the physiological implications of holding their breath for an extended period of time. Be safe.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Learn the dangers of free diving. Too many people die every year because they don't realize the signs and symptoms of the physiological implications of holding their breath for an extended period of time. Be safe.


People test their limits, whether it be scaling Mt Everest or free diving to the depths.

I won't do either, but I'm okay with people who lose the contest. It's dumb, but it's their quest.

Bodies literally are strewn along the climb to reach Mt Everest. It's too difficult to retrieve them.

You gotta be rich and in GREAT shape to attempt a climb. You gotta be pretty well off and in GREAT shape to attempt the descent.

I hope we learn a bit from each attempt and each failure

I admire a man who dies in the effort. As long as he is smart along the way, AND knows he might die anyway.

"BECAUSE I CAN"

Jim


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

When you are almost out of breath and feel like you can't hold any longer, swallow, and you'll gain an extra few seconds.


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

O boy o boy, just reading the replys im getting excited! I never thought about blacking out, yikes...thats kinda scary, so i definetely wont push it to hard when i'm alone. I've been youtubing diving and safety, so i am learning. Man, i'm stoked. I think my next dive will be around memorial day weekend, hopefully. Thanks guys for the advice! Ill be in touch!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

JQbigrig said:


> O boy o boy, just reading the replys im getting excited! I never thought about blacking out, yikes...thats kinda scary, so i definetely wont push it to hard when i'm alone. I've been youtubing diving and safety, so i am learning. Man, i'm stoked. I think my next dive will be around memorial day weekend, hopefully. Thanks guys for the advice! Ill be in touch!


Check out this class. I've heard it is excellent.
https://benthicoceansports.com/pages/freedive-courses


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

jspooney said:


> Check out this class. I've heard it is excellent.
> 
> https://benthicoceansports.com/pages/freedive-courses




X2 on this. Joe is a great diver, spearo, and teacher so you'll learn a ton in the class and he will work with you individually to perfect your form and technique. Michael Sumlin also teaches a PADI freedive course in out of Down Under in Gulf Shores. He's a great diver but I haven't taken his class so I can't comment on that part of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnAndrew (Jan 3, 2016)

JQbigrig said:


> About 10 seconds lol, really. I went spearfishing for the first time over the weekend and now i'm dreaming about it. So, i live in a hotel mon-fri because of work and the hotel has a pool. I'm going to start practicing and try to build up my lung capacity. Anyone have any tips/tricks? And i'll be looking for gear sooner or later
> thanks!


Never practice alone in the pool.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Take a FII Level 1 Freediving Class (this will open your world) :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Stop by Benthic in Destin and check out their way cool gear. :thumbsup:


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

thanks ya'll! figured I'd update yall on this thread, so hopefully I won't tick off all the pole fishermen  we went out sat the 27th for about an hour and this is what we came back with!! today marks one week since I quit smoking too! I did a lot better diving this time and didn't get wore out! what a blast!


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice job. It's a really addicting sport once you get into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

JQbigrig said:


> About 10 seconds lol, really. I went spearfishing for the first time over the weekend and now i'm dreaming about it. So, i live in a hotel mon-fri because of work and the hotel has a pool. I'm going to start practicing and try to build up my lung capacity. Anyone have any tips/tricks? And i'll be looking for gear sooner or later
> thanks!


Don't hyperventilate more than 4 or 5 breaths. Read about shallow water blackout.

http://www.freedive.net/chapters/SWB3.html


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

perdidochas said:


> Don't hyperventilate more than 4 or 5 breaths. Read about shallow water blackout.
> 
> http://www.freedive.net/chapters/SWB3.html[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This guy 22 minutes. To me that impossible but he did it. Insane!!


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

Ya, 22 minutes... I don't think anyone will be breaking that record anytime soon


----------

